# Canadian



## Rail Freak (Aug 31, 2011)

My other VIA question got diverted to paint scheemes, so I'll try again! I'm planning to take advantage of VIA's Express Deals (ex. TWO-VAC = $514) I'll have 50k AGR Points after Jan. 1st.

My initial thought - 15k AGR (STP-SDY), Pay for SDY-TWO. The $514 deal (TWO to VAC). Pay for VAC-SEA. 15k AGR (SEA-ELP). 20k for ELP-STP. (Total 50K Points)

Thoughts,as of now, staying over nite in SDY. Staying overnite in VAC. Staying over nite in SEA.. Does this make sense ( suggestions appreciated ) Also, hotel suggestions in VAC & SEA would be helpful, not to mention a loan!!! :lol: :hi:

Thanx


----------



## stntylr (Aug 31, 2011)

Forget the loan, I need a corporate sponsor. I'll gladly wear their logo and plug whatever products they want.

Actually riding the Canadian is something i've been thinking about doing, maybe in a few years.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 1, 2011)

stntylr said:


> Forget the loan, I need a corporate sponsor.


Why?.....are you not reading the other posts here and checking the Express Deals link?.....A trip on the Canadian can be had for a very reasonable price. 

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals

(usually up-dated daily)


----------



## manderson (Sep 1, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> My other VIA question got diverted to paint scheemes, so I'll try again! I'm planning to take advantage of VIA's Express Deals (ex. TWO-VAC = $514) I'll have 50k AGR Points after Jan. 1st.
> 
> My initial thought - 15k AGR (STP-SDY), Pay for SDY-TWO. The $514 deal (TWO to VAC). Pay for VAC-SEA. 15k AGR (SEA-ELP). 20k for ELP-STP. (Total 50K Points)
> 
> ...


Why are you paying for SDY to TWO, and VAC to SEA? Do AGR points not work on the Canadian portions of Amtrak? I'm planning a similar trip for next winter, and inquiring minds want to know. Mine would be SEA to TWO on AGR, then the $514 fare TWO to VAC, and back to SEA on my own dime. Planning on an overnight in Toronto, and maybe one in Vancouver just because it's a nice city to hang out in.

There's no routing SEA-ELP. Why not SEA-STP (or VAC-STP)? Same number of points.

I'd go Priceline's name-your-own-price for the hotels.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 1, 2011)

manderson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > My other VIA question got diverted to paint scheemes, so I'll try again! I'm planning to take advantage of VIA's Express Deals (ex. TWO-VAC = $514) I'll have 50k AGR Points after Jan. 1st.
> ...


Figured the hotel cost would be less in SDY & SEA opposed to Was, NY or VAC. But I get your train of thought!

Thanx

PS. From what I understand, you can do this, with spending your own dime in LA for your hotel???? Want to get more train time taking the TE!!!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2011)

manderson said:


> Why are you paying for SDY to TWO, and VAC to SEA? Do AGR points not work on the Canadian portions of Amtrak? I'm planning a similar trip for next winter, and inquiring minds want to know. Mine would be SEA to TWO on AGR, then the $514 fare TWO to VAC, and back to SEA on my own dime. Planning on an overnight in Toronto, and maybe one in Vancouver just because it's a nice city to hang out in.


AGR points work on the Cascades service to Vancouver and on the Adirondack between Montreal & NY.

They do not work however on the Maple Leaf between Toronto and Niagara Falls, NY. This is due to the fact that once the train arrives at Niagara Falls, ON the Amtrak crew gets off and returns to the US to spend the night. A VIA rail crew then gets on the Amtrak equipment and operates the train as a VIA Rail service. On this train, one can use either VIA Rail tickets or Amtrak tickets. If you cross the border, regardless of which rail service you booked your tickets with, you'll get 2 tickets. One for the American crew and one for the VIA Rail crew.

This is done so as to properly allocate the revenue to each company.

And because it's a VIA Rail train, even though they're using Amtrak's equipment, VIA Rail does not accept AGR points and Amtrak decided that AGR would not pay VIA, you cannot use points north of the border.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 2, 2011)

AlanB said:


> manderson said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you paying for SDY to TWO, and VAC to SEA? Do AGR points not work on the Canadian portions of Amtrak? I'm planning a similar trip for next winter, and inquiring minds want to know. Mine would be SEA to TWO on AGR, then the $514 fare TWO to VAC, and back to SEA on my own dime. Planning on an overnight in Toronto, and maybe one in Vancouver just because it's a nice city to hang out in.
> ...



Did not know that. So when booking, I'd be booking NYP to NFL with AGR & NFL to TWO with $s?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > AGR points work on the Cascades service to Vancouver and on the Adirondack between Montreal & NY.
> ...


Correct!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, my Pass Port was in my mail box today, so look out Canada here I come!!! :hi:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 2, 2011)

stntylr said:


> Forget the loan, I need a corporate sponsor.


Oddly enough, so does VIA!


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 10, 2011)

All of the deals appear to be for during the off season, when I am in school teaching.



However, I think I am coming down with something very serious. I wouldn't want the kids to catch it, so I'll take a week off of work.


----------



## manderson (Sep 10, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> All of the deals appear to be for during the off season, when I am in school teaching.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I think I am coming down with something very serious. I wouldn't want the kids to catch it, so I'll take a week off of work.


I've been watching the Express Deals page often since I discovered it around February, and found to my surprise that there are deals available even during the high season. Not as many, but they're still there, including on the Canadian.


----------

